# OZ/ fittipaldi build and wtb center cap key



## v-dubs 'n' metal (Jan 15, 2009)

it is tough to see, but in the hole of this bolt there is another offset hole for the center cap key. where can I find a key for this bolt?

IMG_8163 by mk3f.t.w., on Flickr

IMG_8164 by mk3f.t.w., on Flickr

IMG_8165 by mk3f.t.w., on Flickr

the key looks like this









my wheels before getting cleaned up
















finally brought my babys home

IMG_8160 by mk3f.t.w., on Flickr

IMG_8161 by mk3f.t.w., on Flickr

IMG_8162 by mk3f.t.w., on Flickr

i just picked up some flush mount valve stems to clan up the wheels a bit. all you see is the top part.










so like i said im going to do red and gold center caps like this









before








after

IMG_8168 by mk3f.t.w., on Flickr

new center caps are on the way from meister werks


----------



## v-dubs 'n' metal (Jan 15, 2009)

bump


----------

